# Optical Coherence Tomography



## dpeoples (Feb 20, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with Optical Coherence Tomography in the coronary setting? I have a case with IVUS (92978) and OCT (?). I am looking for a cpt code., any input is welcome.


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 20, 2013)

I will answer my own question...0291T

HTH


----------



## sandya (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi...just poste a question about the OCT...did you use the 0291T with a vessel modifier?  thanks.  Sandy


----------



## dpeoples (Mar 7, 2013)

sandya said:


> Hi...just poste a question about the OCT...did you use the 0291T with a vessel modifier?  thanks.  Sandy



I did not use a modifier, in fact, I have not coded this yet as there was no primary procedure (stent/heart cath etc). This is an add on code, and yes, the physician can bill for this service. like an IVUS.

HTH


----------



## sandya (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you...that helps!!!


----------



## aforsythe (Mar 28, 2013)

My physicians are also using OCT.  I have a Medicare (Novitas, PA)claim that is being denied for medical necissity. The physician performed a cath that was for chronic total occlusion of right coronary artery.  92943, 0219T, and 93454/26 - 59 were billed with diagnosis codes 414.01 and 414.2.  All other CPT codes were paid.

Is anyone else having any problems getting denied for the same reason?

Thanks for any help that can be provided.


----------



## dpeoples (Mar 28, 2013)

aforsythe said:


> My physicians are also using OCT.  I have a Medicare (Novitas, PA)claim that is being denied for medical necissity. The physician performed a cath that was for chronic total occlusion of right coronary artery.  92943, 0219T, and 93454/26 - 59 were billed with diagnosis codes 414.01 and 414.2.  All other CPT codes were paid.
> 
> Is anyone else having any problems getting denied for the same reason?
> 
> Thanks for any help that can be provided.



Just to be sure, you may want to verify your code. 
Above, you state 0219T, if so, that is a "placement of a posterior intrafacet implant". 
OCT is 0291T. Do you have the codes transposed?


----------



## aforsythe (Mar 28, 2013)

0291T is what we are billing.

See what happens when I am home sick on medication; I enter the wrong code. Good thing I am not in the office coding reports today. 

Thanks


----------

